# HR20 user looking for refuge in ViP622?



## mrshermanoaks (Aug 27, 2006)

My wife has had it with our DirecTV HR20 and its "eccentric" behavior, and has asked me to investigate alternatives.

The HR20 has a lot of promise, but at the moment can't even seem to handle basic functions like pausing live TV or recording TV shows. I'm curious to find out the state of the ViP622 software to see if it would be a better fit. Namely, does it basically operate properly as a PVR? And besides NFL Sunday Ticket (which I've never subscribed to), is there anything about Dish's programming that's going to bug me coming from DirecTV?

The only drawback I can see so far is that it only has one active HD output, meaning if I want to feed it to two HD sets I need to buy a separate splitter. Some benefits (other than stability) seem to include a real 30 second skip and features like PocketDish. 

If there's already a good comparison between the units I'd appreciate the link. And if the ViP622 isn't any more stable than the HR20, that would be good to know as well. Otherwise I'd very much appreciate any input I can get. Thanks!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

All output connections are active on the 622 at the same time. That is, for HD output, both HDMI and Component connections are active and could be connected to two different HD TVs.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I can't compare it to an HR20 (or any other D* receiver for that matter) but I will tell you it is MUCH more stable than it was in early '06 when they were released. It very, very rarely needs to be reset now and functions almost flawlessly, even when worked hard (3 HD recordings and two playbacks at the same time). I would suspect that the HR20 will continue to improve too, there were a LOT of problems with the 622 when it first released (although it was still better than a 921 which had been out for 3 + years) and I think that is typical with the high-end DBS recievers from both providers.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

Functionality wise, it works perfectly... I haven't had a single issue with it. The interface leaves a little to be desired, but I'd rather have a solid machine with a few quirks in the UI than a slick pretty looking interface on a system that doesn't work as a PVR.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well if you look around the support forum you will find some users that are really happy with the box and others that are felling some frustration. This is similar to the HR20 forum though it seems that the HR20 users for the must part participating are feeling more pain. 

Most of the discussions here are centered around what I would consider edge conditions. By Edge conditions, I mean things like a particular OTA not working or a particular type of timer or users looking for a clarificaiton or suggestions on how to run their boxes. 

To get a good feel for the 622, I suggest reading the review and browse the tips and useful info section. It will give you an idea of what the 622 does and does not do well. 

Personally the box for me has been doing an excellent job. I do run into occasional audio issues in my configuration but those are usually solved by changing a channel or doing a pause unpause.


----------



## R_Childress (Jan 4, 2006)

Also, on Feb 15th, Dish is launching a new feature called Dish Online that promises to bring true Video on Demand to the 622. If it works tit will be great. A broadband connection will be required to access this feature.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmmm.... Did I miss an Dish Press Release or is this rumor or speculation R_Childress?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> ...
> 
> To get a good feel for the 622, I suggest reading the review and browse the tips and useful info section. It will give you an idea of what the 622 does and does not do well.
> 
> ...


I glanced at the "tips and useful info" section yesterday and noticed that the 622 has not has an software update/upgrade since 9/28 or so. This is more than three months now. Anyone out there have an idea whether we have an update coming soon? Maybe Mark since he's a beta tester?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes it has been a while.. Tough to get things done during the holiday season. There was one rumored to be delivered the first week of December, but it did not appear. Heck it actually was rumored to include External USB Drive support.. Gotta love the reliability of rumors ... 

I am sure if Mark has an idea of a Date he will pipe in. If you look at it from the outside and what has been talked about, there seems a lot of things going on with the 622 and software.

You have USB Drive support, DishComm, DishOnline, side by side PIP, that are being worked on so I am sure they are juggling a lot of features and that must slow down the release cycle. Gotta add CES in to the equation too. Of course, I am sure Dish wants a quality release also since 3.60 was a step backwards for the users. 

All I can say lujan.. Patience.... There has not been any official word on the next release but hopefully we will see it soon.


----------



## mrshermanoaks (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the information. It seems like the ViP622 would be my candidate to replace the HR20 if DirecTV can't get its act together soon. Much appreciated.


----------



## traderfjp (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm also a D* subscriber and was considering the 622 too. My research shows that this box had problems when it was first released but is pretty solid right now. The 622 doesn't have folder and I really love having this feature, also the 622 has a limited amount of timers and some users report running out of timers to record shows. I've also read that this is not the norm. The other thing I read about the 622 is that the live buffer is not very long and I use that feature all the time.

Our HR-20 also supports an external hard drive and I'm pretty shure that the 622 doesn't. I have all my shows taping in HD and have about 39% of the HD space left. I can easily see this being a problem and will eventually invest in a 750GB drive to extend my recording time. You simply turn of the HR20 and plud in a SATA drive and the box formats the new drive and you are ready to roll. I was one of the first adopters of the HR-20 and I had a few problesm with the machine not recording all my shows but that seems to be fixed. With the latest update my box has frozen twice and I received the black screen of death twice. I was told that doing a complete HD format will get the glitches out. I tried this and it did make it somewhat better. Another alternative is to call Directv and ask for an HR-20 with the latest software already loaded. This may fix al your problems. For me when I tried to get Voom stations I had trees in the way so D* may be my only choice for DBS. I do have FIOS on my street but there DVR is terrible. Be careful with DIsh because they kept pushing one DVR for two T.V.s and you may not be able to get your 200.00 back for the upgront costs to get the 622. Good luck and keep us updated.



mrshermanoaks said:


> Thanks for all the information. It seems like the ViP622 would be my candidate to replace the HR20 if DirecTV can't get its act together soon. Much appreciated.


----------



## mrshermanoaks (Aug 27, 2006)

traderfjp said:


> the 622 has a limited amount of timers and some users report running out of timers to record shows. I've also read that this is not the norm. The other thing I read about the 622 is that the live buffer is not very long and I use that feature all the time.


The HR20 has a limit of 50 "series passes" or whatever you might call them, not including the single manual records. What's the limit on the 622?

I've already adjusted to the shorter buffer of the HR20 from the ReplayTV world, where the buffer was unlimited. The HR20 has a 90 min buffer, and my understanding is that the ViP622 has a 60 min, correct?



traderfjp said:


> Our HR-20 also supports an external hard drive and I'm pretty shure that the 622 doesn't. I have all my shows taping in HD and have about 39% of the HD space left. I can easily see this being a problem and will eventually invest in a 750GB drive to extend my recording time. You simply turn of the HR20 and plud in a SATA drive and the box formats the new drive and you are ready to roll.


My impression is that this is promised on the 622 as well? Drive space hasn't been nearly the issue I expected it to be, mainly because of the 50 show limit... I can't just dabble in new shows because I'm already up against the 50 show limit.



traderfjp said:


> I was one of the first adopters of the HR-20 and I had a few problesm with the machine not recording all my shows but that seems to be fixed. With the latest update my box has frozen twice and I received the black screen of death twice. I was told that doing a complete HD format will get the glitches out. I tried this and it did make it somewhat better. Another alternative is to call Directv and ask for an HR-20 with the latest software already loaded. This may fix al your problems. For me when I tried to get Voom stations I had trees in the way so D* may be my only choice for DBS. I do have FIOS on my street but there DVR is terrible. Be careful with DIsh because they kept pushing one DVR for two T.V.s and you may not be able to get your 200.00 back for the upgront costs to get the 622. Good luck and keep us updated.


Not to drag the mud over here from the other forum, but for those not aware: the HR20 has moved recently from a serious contender to a serious dud in the past month. Software upgrades should be able to fix the problems, but it's been going the wrong way in terms of stability. For example, I've spent the last week struggling just to restart paused live TV. I did a complete reformat of my unit today, and it took all of five recordings before I got one that would not play - another current bug plaguing the unit. No box will be everything to everyone. The HR20 is a box that I want so bad to work properly, but when you can't rely on it for basic DVR functionality... how long should you put up with it?

Again, thanks to all of those who have helped provide comparison.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

mrshermanoaks said:


> The HR20 has a limit of 50 "series passes" or whatever you might call them, not including the single manual records. What's the limit on the 622?


From BobaBird:
Maximum of 96 timers finding a maximum of 288 possible events, whichever comes first.



mrshermanoaks said:


> I've already adjusted to the shorter buffer of the HR20 from the ReplayTV world, where the buffer was unlimited. The HR20 has a 90 min buffer, and my understanding is that the ViP622 has a 60 min, correct?


60 minutes on each tuner... to the facts and experiences and avoid tossing rocks Dish's way also.. Yes it

And External USB Drive support is coming based on information around tech shows and the charlie chats.



mrshermanoaks said:


> Not to drag the mud over here from the other forum, but for those not aware: the HR20 has moved recently from a serious contender to a serious dud in the past month. Software upgrades should be able to fix the problems, but it's been going the wrong way in terms of stability. For example, I've spent the last week struggling just to restart paused live TV. I did a complete reformat of my unit today, and it took all of five recordings before I got one that would not play - another current bug plaguing the unit. No box will be everything to everyone. The HR20 is a box that I want so bad to work properly, but when you can't rely on it for basic DVR functionality... how long should you put up with it?


Not sure.. There are some 921 users that put up with a lot for a long time(won't go into that) and please try and not drag the HR20 mud into this forum. I have also being reading the HR20 issues on occasion as threads caught my eye and I would rather keep the mud where the mud belongs.  The HR20 mud in the HR20 forum and as for the 622 mud, well I suggest reading the support forum rules. 

<Soap Box Time>
Just for the new D* guys considering making the jump.. The 622 forums are bash free zones both towards users and E*. We like to keep it more on a constructive tone.. Is ok to vent frustrations in the 622 support areas? If you look through the threads you will find people doing just that, but there are ways to do it without tossing rocks toward E*. Just a difference between the two areas I thought I should mention. The Dish support Forums are more heavily moderated and the general Dish forums are more loosely moderated and is the place if you feel the need to toss stone.

Why? well it has been our thought that it would be less likely for Dish E* to wonder around if they have to walk around threads full of rocks being tossed at a product they work long hours trying to improve.

Sorry for the Soap box but since you mentioned dragging mud I figured I should bring up how the 622 support forums run to avoid confusion and this soap box was not directed at you mrshermanoaks by any means.

<Ok.. getting off my Soap box... >>

Well good luck on making your decision.. If there are any other questions.. Please fire away and we will be happy to try and answer them..


----------



## Amherst (Sep 21, 2006)

As for functionality of the PVR of the 622 mine is very very good. The recording space is too small for HD. But may be addressed some month. Dish is slow with fixes.
I've had mine about four months now and have recorded as needed flawlessly.
There are other drawbacks to the unit such as poorly laid out remote control to mention an annoying issue. But on the flip of that the remote is one of the most responsive units I've used on any equipment, you can point it backwards an it works most of the time.
I also moved to dish from direct under pressure from the wife to ditch direct. Direct channel layout is a scrambled mess in my opinion, where dish layout seems to make sense and for me much easier to do a run through. Dish has far more HD.
The hdtv port must be treated as though it is fine thin crystal, it breaks internally, use a thin cable and plug carefully straight in.


----------



## An-Echo-Star (Jan 8, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> Hmmm.... Did I miss an Dish Press Release or is this rumor or speculation R_Childress?


Dish will launch IPTV for the Vip622 shortly. What I would like to know is will they have a wireless adapter so that I don't have to hard wire my 622 to my router since it's 30 feet away.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Good Question for CES Dish Thread.. As to when IPTV will release for Dish.. Still have not seen anything from Dish and got a exact date for R_Childress.... that is why I asked if there was a press release on this...


----------



## Guitar1969 (Oct 19, 2006)

mrshermanoaks said:


> Thanks for all the information. It seems like the ViP622 would be my candidate to replace the HR20 if DirecTV can't get its act together soon. Much appreciated.


I just moved from D to the Dish VIP622 in early Dec06 for the same reason as you. I previously had the R10 Directivo which I loved but it wasn't HD, so if I wanted HD I would need the HR20 which I heard is buggy and has a bad interface. The Tivo interface is still the best around but since D separated from them, the HR20 is not as easy to work with. The VIP622 will take some time to get used to as they do things like Timers and such a bit differently, but mine has been somewhat stable except for the audio issues that still seem to persist for me but hopefully will get resolved soon. One thing about the VIP622 is it runs hot, so make sure its in a well ventilated area.

mh


----------



## Veloce (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm also considering the jump. So here is the question, does the VIP622 record shows when you ask, does it have a functioning autorecord and series record? My current provider's product cannot reliably record programs. Does the VIP622 record programs 100% of the time?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hello Veloce.. Another Orange County user.  Personally, depending on what one use to measure "recording 100% of the time", no DVR obtains it in my book. 

However, the 622 does a pretty good job of it and if you look at the support area you will see some issues being discussed regarding standard weekly timers, but other than that not a lot regarding programs being missed. Missed recordings is definitely not a common occurance on the 622 from what I can see. 

There is a 622 review stickied at the top. it should give you an idea of what the 622 can do. 

It does have NBR in it and something called DishPass. That might be what you are looking for.


----------

